# Kiki Kreations - any reviews?



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

Has anybody used the site kiki kreations Kiki kreations for their woven/hem label needs? 

I ran across the site while doing a google search and found their prices to be very reasonable - $90/300pcs. 

Any info is appreciated


----------



## cheapTshirts (Jun 30, 2012)

I just had a look at the website, it seems way too expensive from what we get here now for that quantity - the other quantities prices are competitive still on higher side.


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

cheapTshirts said:


> I just had a look at the website, it seems way too expensive from what we get here now for that quantity - the other quantities prices are competitive still on higher side.


Who would you recommend? I will need less than 300 pieces.

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## cheapTshirts (Jun 30, 2012)

I told it comparing with my local context, here in Bangladesh, these are cheaper even if they have to ship it to you.


----------



## humorthreads (Nov 27, 2014)

I used them and the hem tags were great. But then when I ordered more they took my money and never responded.


----------



## elusiveprint (Aug 29, 2013)

Been using them for years. Never had an issue. Quick turnarounds.


----------



## humorthreads (Nov 27, 2014)

elusiveprint said:


> Been using them for years. Never had an issue. Quick turnarounds.


 
I recently ordered 1000 hem tags and received 791. Would never use them again or recommend them to anyone.


----------



## elusiveprint (Aug 29, 2013)

humorthreads said:


> I recently ordered 1000 hem tags and received 791. Would never use them again or recommend them to anyone.


I have never once been shorted. In fact, I have never once got the quantity that I ordered. Every single time I get an over run. I order mainly in batches of 300 (their minimum) and consistently get 320-350.


----------



## humorthreads (Nov 27, 2014)

elusiveprint said:


> I have never once been shorted. In fact, I have never once got the quantity that I ordered. Every single time I get an over run. I order mainly in batches of 300 (their minimum) and consistently get 320-350.


I believe you. Because the first set I bought was 600 and the package said 630. I didn't count it. This recent package says 1020 but has 791. I am so upset right now. 209 missing tags is a lot. I even had someone else count them as well. They also got 791.


----------

